# 2012 Golden Retriever Club of America National Specialty



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
Please save the date for the GRCA National, September 4th thru 13th. The national will be held in the St. Louis area this year. If you have never been to a national specialty it's well worth the trip and the vendors are always great. There is always lots of breed specific stuff to buy.

See you there:wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We will be there with bells on! I am so excited I even asked the moderators to make the National thread a sticky!
(don't remember which section of the forum it's in)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> We will be there with bells on! I am so excited I even asked the moderators to make the National thread a sticky!
> (don't remember which section of the forum it's in)



Here is a link to the thread.

*2012 National*


----------



## albing07 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Golden Retriever is a medium-sized breed of dog. They were historically developed as gundogs to retrieve shot waterfowl such as ducks and upland game birds. I like to know more about golden retriever. Thanks for sharing the informative post.
Regards,
dog food online


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

albing07 said:


> The Golden Retriever is a medium-sized breed of dog. They were historically developed as gundogs to retrieve shot waterfowl such as ducks and upland game birds. I like to know more about golden retriever. Thanks for sharing the informative post.
> Regards,
> dog food online


Why did you sign with a link to a dog food website?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's around the same time as Goldstock.


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

*?Goldstock?*

What and where is Goldstock?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

smokingold said:


> What and where is Goldstock?


 
*GOLDSTOCK 2012*


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> *GOLDSTOCK 2012*


Buddy And I may be going for part of the weekend


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

Important Reminder! Entries for the GRCA National close early...August 6th. So, if you plan on entering please do so this week. It will be an awesome event with 9 days of all goldens all of the time! Even if you don't want to enter anything come watch and attend some of the social events and seminars.


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Dock Diving for a Cure at the National*

Please join in the FUN at the national this year! 
We are pleased to announce that on Wednesday September 5th from 1:30 to 5:30pm we will have access to the Purina Incredible Dog in ground outdoor pool for a fun jump. All proceeds will go to the Golden Retreiver Foundation's Zeke Fund for canine cancer research. Help us raise money to fight cancer that afflicts our beautiful breed. More details to come on the 2012 Grca National "Fun and Games" page.

Hope to see you all there! 
:wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!!! We are pretty excited about it...plus it's a perfect place for all our "forum friends" to meet up on Wednesday!


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Important Information regarding Hotel reservations for the National*

Because reservations are being made through an out of town service they are not always aware of the distance between Purina and Busch where the field events are being held. When making reservations please be proactive in looking at the location of the hotel in relation to the venue that you will be participating in with your dogs. Purina is about a 45 minute drive from Busch, which isn't horrible but there are hotel accomodations much closer to Busch than that in the O'Fallon, Chesterfield, Lake St. Louis and Wentzville areas.​


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How about this one for field: 

Holiday Inn Express St. Louis West O'Fallon
1175 Technology Drive
O'Fallon, MO 63368


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

*Hotel for National Field events*

Holiday Inn Express is only 10 minutes from the field events!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! We are staying there for the field days!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate that I will be missing the National this year - still trying to find a way to go. I haven't missed a National since it was in WA. It is definitely worth going to if you live or are within a drive of it.


----------



## smokingold (Sep 1, 2010)

!For those of you coming to the field events at Busch Conservation Area!
There is a High School at the corner of Hwy 94 & Hwy D where you turn to go to Busch. On week day mornings to avoid the school traffic you can access Busch by traveling north/west on Hwy 40/61 to the Winghaven/DD exit and turning south. Take Hwy DD to Hwy D and make a left. That will take you to the same entrance to the conservation area.


----------



## Tara (Aug 26, 2012)

Does the GRCA monitor their membership in any way? If a member is breeding dogs with no clearances would they still allow that breeder to be a member in good standing? When you see that a breeder is a member of GRCA it makes the average person think this is a good breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

8-10 Veteran Bitches Sweepstakes

1 Ch Sandpiper's Blondes Have More Fun
2 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island
3 Ch Rush Hill's Here We Go Again
4 Ch Rocklane Pay the Piper

Made the Cut: 
Ch Goldstorm Lead'N The Relay JH WC
Ch Honeybear's This One's 4 You
Ch Sweetbreeze's Lucky Penny
Ch Gi-Ki's A Caddy Me Award


----------

